# have we made the right choice



## jaded (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, 
Been away for a few days, had to come home early as had a scan today my last before FET next week,  
had a call from the later and plans have changed from what we were first told, 
we have 6, so was going to thaw 4, and transfer the best 2 from the surviving without going to blastocyst, any surviving left they were re-freezing to add to the remaining 2 for another go.
\but been told today they are thawing the 6, and depending on the number ok after thaw and dividing might go to blastocyst to transfer friday, if not transfer Wednesday. but only one shot at FET this time,
I explian what we was told would happen and they said they could do that if we wanted too.
consulted with hubby and we have decided to go for the 6 and go from there hoping for blastocyst and 2 great embies to come home.

hope we have made the right choice


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jaded, its such a tough decision isn't it? I'll give you my story. 

I have just got a BFP from my FET where I had 3 day 3's frozen and 2 blasts. After a few decision changes the embryologist had decided the best way forward was to go with my day 3's and then have the blasts left to have another shot should I need it. I had a freeze all due to OHSS so the ones that were frozen on day 3 were the pick of the bunch at that time and the blasts amongst a batch that were kept going to see if they'd loose fragmentation to allow for freezing. Anyway the day 3's thawed well but overnight didn't do great, so they kept them another day to see if they would progress but they didn't. So we then decided to take the blasts out, which thawed well, but were too early to grade, yet by the time it came to transfer a few hours later one was hatching!! So I had the 2 replaced which had I been able to use them as a fresh transfer would not have been considered alongside the others that were stronger at day 3, yet ultimately obviously weren't!

I am rambling but I guess what I am trying to say is I am glad that I was able to get the pick of the bunch and get it right the first time, rather than think of having another go with the others had it not worked. If you can get to blast to find the front runners that would be great and there may still be a chance of re-freezing. Its a tough decision, that you have got to be happy with, good luck.


----------



## jaded (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for that, was a great help, so nervous of such a big decision.
hopefully it will happen for us, scared of the what if's, but guess everyone has them, need to make a choice where we believe it is 100% the right one to minimise the what if's.

hope that makes sense.

and congrats on your BFP


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Jaded, its early days and praying all is well!

It is a massive decision and I hope you can find the right one for you as a couple. I have gone through my treatments always reminding myself that there is no looking back with regret. My clinic didn't really want to go ahead with EC due to my very high risk of OHSS and I agreed with this and then spent a manic half hour trying to get hold of the clinic at closing time to tell them I had changed my mind. I know I would have regreted not going through EC, despite knowing that I was going to end up in hospital. Thankfully they agreed to let me go ahead on the provision of no transfer, of course at the time I was gutted that I wasn't going to have a transfer and didn't have much faith in FET! Yet things happen for a reason, I've found my reason and there's every chance that you will find your reason. Your body will be nicely recovered from the OHSS and wih FET you can build up the perfect lining. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Praying4asibling (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone help me? I have just had a failed fresh cycle (cycle 2) we have got one frozen embryo and my DH and I are wondering if the wait is any less if we go for a frozen cycle.  Do we have to do it with drugs or can we just do it in my natural cycle.  If we go for another fresh cycle (possibly my last attempt at a fresh as firstly finanace and secondly my age and thirldy the fact that the last 2 cycle I have not produced many eggs!) we know we will need to wait till at least September/October as Oxford like you to wait 3 cycles.

I would really appreciate any advise as DH and I are going round in circles trying to decide which way to turn.

Many thanks ladies
xxx


----------

